# Sorority tank and tons of DT's



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I finally got my big sorority tank filled up and put a two sided power filter on it. The Gold/Copper DT spawn is getting big. I don't see a lot of aggression issues yet but I'm going to have to start jarring some soon.Heres the girls:





















DT madness:


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

that's some good looking girls ! I see some real nice ones in the third pic pretty blue


----------

